# RTA Road Test: Massive Fail.



## lp17 (Aug 11, 2012)

Had a final road test for AUTOMATIC car from Emirates Driving Institute, Al quaz. I failed it with a record 23 minor fault and two Immediate fail after the test finished. Minor faults include:
1. Presses the clutch on approach to an intersection or curve. 
2. Chooses an incorrect gear.
3. Does not change gears smoothly.
4. Switched to neutral while moving. 

However I did leave the car in neutral when I moved out for the next guy, but I not sure if it's an immediate fail mistake.
Any suggestions? Is there any point in complaining?
Seriously thinking about changing the institute.
Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

you swtich to P whenever you leave the vehicle

But how on earth can someone be penalized for pressing the clutch on an auto?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I've heard this exact story before, about a year ago.

Automatic car, failed for improper use of the clutch.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

This isn't the first time I am hearing about these type of silly mistakes. 

So ... how does the process work? They fail you and immediately run out of the car? Do you not review the mistakes with the tester and ask him what the hell does he mean? Or go to the Emirates Driving Institute immediately after the test along with the mistakes pointed out and ask someone in management to explain this?

Never given the test so wondering how it works. I know this is Dubai and terrible service is expected but these issues are just so 'black and white' - what gives?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

^^^ Exactly, I'd be expecting a full and frank explanation from everyone involved, then I'd be taking the paper to the newspapers until I could find one of them willing to run the story.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm just glad they have kept someone who doesn't know to put a car in "Park" when getting out of the car off of the road.....


----------



## ynatt869 (Jan 23, 2012)

Its always about one or two so called major mistakes, in your case leaving car in neutral.
All other small mistakes are to make evaluation sheet looks like a real failure.
Just a matter of another try i believe.


----------

